

Introducing the Yahoo Mobile Developer Suite - pjdonnellyy
https://developer.yahoo.com/

======
DevFactor
During the development of [http://rivalz.io/](http://rivalz.io/) we have been
using Flurry analytics, and its been an excellent alternative to the bloat
that is GAnalytics.

I'm very happy to see that Yahoo is pushing Flurry support and integrating it
into so many of their products.

------
chidimaar
👍

------
chunling
Awesome!

------
jithins
this is awesome!

------
markandeysingh
good job

------
sainejob
sweet!

